# Salomon F4.0 vs. Malamute



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want stiff, get the malamutes. I've had two pairs and love 'em. Consider I use mine for my backcountry pursuits so having the stiffest possible boot was necessary. However I still wore them while riding at the resort. I never owned the 4.0, but have the 3.0 and still prefer the malamute for its comfort.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> If you want stiff, get the malamutes. I've had two pairs and love 'em. Consider I use mine for my backcountry pursuits so having the stiffest possible boot was necessary. However I still wore them while riding at the resort. I never owned the 4.0, but have the 3.0 and still prefer the malamute for its comfort.


Thanks for the reply, I'm leaning towards the malamutes because they're similar to the Synapses and I know that I like them but I'm intrigued by the lacing system on the F3.0s and F4.0s.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ygrene said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'm leaning towards the malamutes because they're similar to the Synapses and I know that I like them but I'm intrigued by the lacing system on the F3.0s and F4.0s.


For a stiff boot, I don't feel like the lacing secures my foot enough on the 3.0


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

Alright, looks like I'm going to be hunting for a pair of malamutes. Thanks.


----------

